# Smokin Superpark CTX?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

YouTube - BoardInsiders's Channel

I love my Buck Ferton and the flex is exactly what I wanted. I was pained to decide between the Superpark and the BF. I'm glad I went with the BF because my local hill doesn't have the large jumps and I don't have the skill for something stiffer. I'm 175lbs and here is me pressing my 155 BF keeping in mind that the Superpark is one step stiffer. YouTube - John Nose Press to Tail Press


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the superpark is the board Smokin Jay himself rides and Jay dont ride no noodle. It will be more than acceptable for what you want...


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

If I had smaller feet I would ride a superpark with clash rocker, instead I ride the Big Wig which is the mid version. SMOKIN's are known to be damp and smooth. If you want a do it all board that doesn't have a weakness, this is it. There is no way you could not be blown away by the quality and performance. Advice go one size smaller. Check out on burritosandsnow.com the Smokin 2012 graphics. I think in time people on this forum will realize that SMOKIN is very similar to Never Summer which is an awesome company. I have a F-1 and it is a stupid good board. The reason I say that is that both are hand made in the states, both have three year guarantees. Both have the smooth damp feel and are in general more stable than many other manufactures. I hope more people ride these boards they are truly awesome and impressive. 

If you get the super park I hope you write a review. 


Ca-pow


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ca-Pow said:


> If I had smaller feet I would ride a superpark with clash rocker, instead I ride the Big Wig which is the mid version. SMOKIN's are known to be damp and smooth. If you want a do it all board that doesn't have a weakness, this is it. There is no way you could not be blown away by the quality and performance. Advice go one size smaller. Check out on burritosandsnow.com the Smokin 2012 graphics. I think in time people on this forum will realize that SMOKIN is very similar to Never Summer which is an awesome company. I have a F-1 and it is a stupid good board. The reason I say that is that both are hand made in the states, both have three year guarantees. Both have the smooth damp feel and are in general more stable than many other manufactures. I hope more people ride these boards they are truly awesome and impressive.
> 
> If you get the super park I hope you write a review.
> 
> ...


One size smaller than the 156? I think the width would be just a little narrow on the 152. I want this board even more now, I've been itching to try out a smokin for a while.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Smokin is the Never Summer of California. 

I want to ride one with their clash rocker to compare it with my NS boards.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

WHOisDAN said:


> Smokin is the Never Summer of California.
> 
> I want to ride one with their clash rocker to compare it with my NS boards.


The NS of California and VT since thats where Jay is from. 
Ive got plenty of time on both and they ride really similar. I think the smokin boards have a much stronger base but the rest of the construction I think is a little better on the NS boards. They are both rock solid boards and I wouldnt hesitate to he either. Ive got 6 boards but all I ride are smokin, NS and Venture.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

My setup this year is a smokin M.I.P and I love it! It's so damn stable it's like cheating on a backseat landing. It's perfect for the pipe also and it pops like a dream. 
It was either the Buck Ferton or the M.I.P for me but since I have an Evo with dual camber, went with a flatkick this time instead. 
The superpark is a bit stiffer so I'm sure it will be a great all mountain shredstick also.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to bring this thread back to life but, I am deabting between SMOKIN superpark and buck ferton and I really dont know which one to get! I was also considering the never summer EVO and was wondering which SMOKIN board comapres best to the EVO?

Thanks guys


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

The Buck Ferton is softer than the SuperPark. That is the difference really. As far as how it compares to the EVO the SuperPark is stiffer and the Buck Ferton is softer. Superpark is pretty is more damp and both Smokin boards have Maga-Traction. The NS has Vario grip which is very good but not as good as the smokin on icy conditions.

Good Luck!

All three kick ass.


Ca-Pow


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ca-Pow said:


> The Buck Ferton is softer than the SuperPark. That is the difference really. As far as how it compares to the EVO the SuperPark is stiffer and the Buck Ferton is softer. Superpark is pretty is more damp and both Smokin boards have Maga-Traction. The NS has Vario grip which is very good but not as good as the smokin on icy conditions.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...


Buck ferton is just reverse camber and superpark is rocker and camber correct?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

rscott22 said:


> Buck ferton is just reverse camber and superpark is rocker and camber correct?


The buck ferton has clash rocker (rocker/camber) and the superpark comes with clash rocker or regular camber. I highly recommend the superpark with clash rocker, it has become my go to stick because it is such a fun board.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Qball said:


> The buck ferton has clash rocker (rocker/camber) and the superpark comes with clash rocker or regular camber. I highly recommend the superpark with clash rocker, it has become my go to stick because it is such a fun board.


I am afraid the super park maybe to be to stiff of a board for me. I like a board I can take out and press on rails and hit a few jumps.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

rscott22 said:


> I am afraid the super park maybe to be to stiff of a board for me. I like a board I can take out and press on rails and hit a few jumps.


at 185 lbs, the 156 is pretty damn soft for me. If your looking for a noodle though I would say get something just a bit softer.


----------

